# Does Flourish Advance work?



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Thread from last week:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...arameters/1120802-seachem-advance-review.html

Thread from a few months ago:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/11-fertilizers-water-parameters/1055081-seachem-advance.html


----------



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

I've been using it on a tank I dry started, which I've since flooded. I think it may have helped get my plants going and establish a root system, which is what products like this for terrestrial plants do. Once roots are established, you'll probably hit a point of diminishing returns. It's not some type of plant steroid that will give you some magical, lightening fast growth. Proper light, fertilization, etc., are still important.


----------

